# Living Props



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

haha, i havent posted on her in AGES ive missed you all and if you need to contact me look at my profile im always on YIM or AIM. i didnt know where to put this sooo here it goes...


I have a new edition to my family his name is Psycho. he is a young Rose hair taranchala. and he well be premiring in my huant this year. i will post pictures ASAP but for now i cannot. and if anyone was think about getting your own i sugest you do so the are quiet low-maintence and just great pets. i have fallen in love with my son already and ive only had him for a day :jol:


if their are any questions, comments find me on AIM or YIM... or here haha


----------



## Metaluna Mutant (May 18, 2008)

> i have fallen in love with my son already


 Your son? Creeeeepy.

I have an iguana. He's about five feet long. They are also low maintence. How do you determin the sex of a spider? I'm not sure how to check my lizard without hurting it. I just assume it's male when I named it Iggy. I got the name from a show from my childhood called Under the Umbrella Tree.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

as taranchalas age (male) they grow an extra pair of appendages (im forgetting the name sorry) to stuff their sperm into the female... as for iguannas im not too sure. where ever you purchased him they should have told you(or given you a family tree or something of the sort) if not i would try to go to a vet. its the safest thing to do and also in case if your pet is sick they will find out... Pricey YES but its good for the pets health to get a check up..


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

congrats on the addition to your family. cant wait to see pics of the guy.


----------



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Metaluna Mutant said:


> How do you determin the sex of a spider? .


The male tarantula has a hook under the first joint of both front legs (used to hold the female during... well, you know) the back 'feelers' are for webbing
Males live only a couple years at best while the female can live 8 years or better. - and can grow to about the size of your hand. I hope your new son is actually a daughter.

A couple notes:

WASH YOUR HANDS after you handle your tarantula. The hair is poisonous - the tarantula will pull its hair out of its back abdomen and throws it at an enemy in defense . It won't kill you, but if you should rub your eyes , your eyes will swell up big time (I know). If it looks like she suddenly got a bad itch on her back, she is spooked - keep your face away!!!

DON'T let anyone BLOW on her to see her move (like someone might tap on a fish tank) The tarantula's natural enemy is a certain kind of wasp (can't remember the name) which attacks from above and lays eggs in the back of the tarantula to grow inside. The tarantula can feel the air from the wings. So, if you blow on her, she'll FREAK!!!!

Can you guess I've had a number of tarantula's as pets - they are very interesting and cool to watch. The most fun is when they shed their skin (like a snake). You get a full empty tarantula skin. - now imagine the fun you can have with that - LOL

(Oh, if you see her suddenly flipped on her back one day, don't touch her - she's not dead. She is rubbing the top of the abdomen open to shed)


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

EMU, welcome back, and congratulations on your new loved one. 

And I must say, rip86, you're quite the arachnid aficionado. Just one question: do tarantulas have tiny little opposable thumbs? How do they pull out their hairs without one? The inner 8-year-old in me wants to know.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

THATS WOULD BE AWESOME but sadly no i think they just rub so vigorusly that the loosen.... im not to sure and by the way THANKS rip86 thats alot more info than the pet store gave me! thanks once again im constanly touching my eyes ... 


also thank you shack im trying to get a REALLY good picture of him but he doesnt like pictures ....


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I used to have 3 tarantulas. Mexican rose hairs. Cool. Everything said they should be docile, but mine always assumed attack position when near. Eventually I gave them to some friends. I got tired of pets I couldn't hold due to their temperament.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You mean Chilian Rose...I had one too for years although it died eventually. Mine always reared up in the warning stance too but still allowed me to pick it up. You just can't show fear...they can smell fear. Oh yes.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You could very well be right doc.  When I got them from Pets USA, they were labeled "Mexican Rose Hair", but as we all know, pet stores aren't always accurate in their descriptions.


----------



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

There are a lot of different kinds and names. Mine were Mexican red leg - which may be what everyone is talking about = I've heard Rose leg, red knee, Rose hair, etc. They are the most popular due to the bright red joints on their legs, VERY pretty. I also had a couple "Arizona browns", smaller than the mex and pretty plain looking.
They grab their hairs with little fingers/claws on their feet. If you ever had one walk up your arm, you can feel them. The claws are so tiny, they can even crawl up glass if it's the least bit dirty. 
Out of the 2 kinds I've had, the Mex had the better disposition and was much easer to handle. 

My best one was named Barabus. Most of the time I wouldn't even have her caged - she lived in the cassette tape holder next to the stereo. Just like any critter, the more you handle them the more use to you they are - Barabus was very good when it came to handling.
I took Barabus to a Halloween bar party once. I was dressed as Alice Cooper from "Welcome to my Nightmare". Had Barabus on a string (tied around the middle so not to loose her) She walked my shoulder and arms all night - but it was a bi*ch to get a drink, the waitress wouldn't go anywhere NEAR me - LOL
(Oh, came in first place :-D )

Now one more bit of info - They are GREAT for a cockroach problems. That's why I got my first one. I lived in a city apt. that was loaded and heard you tie a string on them (Paper weight at the other end of the string), and leave them loose on the floor at night. IT REALLY WORKED!!! She's chow about 1-2 dozen a night!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Good to see you back son.


----------

